# SFW Roleplay (Okay with mild fetishes) - Big choice of characters



## EmeraldWuff (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello there! Would anyone be interested in doing a SFW roleplay with me? Even though only SFW, I'm okay with any fetishes that don't involve private parts, for example belly expansion or feet/paws. I mostly like to do roleplays filled with humor. And short posts are completely fine, it's not writing a book after all, it's just for fun. The only thing needed is not texting like you're using a keyboard for the first time. I have multiple characters as well - there's a choice between mammals, reptiles and birds. I have only one female OC though. I mainly RP using Discord, but you can ask about other IM's.
My characters: Artwork Gallery for BlakeTromaville -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Baalf (Feb 13, 2018)

I might be up for something. I got an idea for a one-on-one fighting tournament RP, and have an idea for a kangaroo villain, but...

I feel like I should ask you if you have any RP type preferences first.


----------



## EmeraldWuff (Feb 13, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> I might be up for something. I got an idea for a one-on-one fighting tournament RP, and have an idea for a kangaroo villain, but...
> 
> I feel like I should ask you if you have any RP type preferences first.


I'm pretty much open to most things. I'm okay with long posts, but I prefer shorter ones


----------



## Baalf (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah, me too.

Is the fighting tourney idea alright, or would you rather do something else? My idea was to have you play the main hero and for myself to play his opponents.


----------



## EmeraldWuff (Feb 13, 2018)

I guess we can discuss it more. Ya have Discord?


----------



## Baalf (Feb 13, 2018)

BlakeTromaville said:


> I guess we can discuss it more. Ya have Discord?






No.


----------



## EmeraldWuff (Feb 13, 2018)

Ah, I see. It'd be difficult to RP then


BennyJackdaw said:


> No.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 13, 2018)

How so? We could do it on the forum, through PM or even through e-mail. I don't see how it would be that difficult.


----------



## KiokuChan (Feb 18, 2018)

If you want short silly things I can probably try here and there. I don't know.


----------



## JackJackal (Feb 22, 2018)

I don't have discord but can we rp here?


----------



## HalfDeadHyena (Mar 1, 2018)

Yo, I’m interested! My discord is C4theSlime#9434 !


----------

